

Many interesting quotes and thoughts on creativity in school versus life - vlad
http://web.ebscohost.com/ehost/pdf?vid=4&hid=113&sid=3d3246c5-c0f6-4a76-9f27-12fd1a108cd2%40sessionmgr102
"As I encounter graphic design in the ‘life-world’, both student and professional work, I have observed that I am drawn to work that resonates, that produces within me a sympathetic vibration, a bodily response. This resonance is not generated solely from a functional hierarchy of information, an eye-catching colour palette or careful typography. There is something more:
something that actively captures my attention, something that pulls me into ‘a certain mood, a certain receptiveness and willingness to experience, associate, transform, think’ (Hollein 1976, p. 13)"
======
vlad
"Eisner (1985) contends that schools tend to emphasize the development of a
restricted conception of thinking: thinking that is mediated exclusively by
words and numbers, although many of the most productive modes of thought are
non-verbal and non-logical."

"As I encounter graphic design in the ‘life-world’, both student and
professional work, I have observed that I am drawn to work that resonates,
that produces within me a sympathetic vibration, a bodily response. This
resonance is not generated solely from a functional hierarchy of information,
an eye-catching colour palette or careful typography. There is something more:
something that actively captures my attention, something that pulls me into ‘a
certain mood, a certain receptiveness and willingness to experience,
associate, transform, think’ (Hollein 1976, p. 13)"

"...Descartes reasoned that ‘being able to think constitutes our essence…that
the mind is disembodied; and…therefore, that the essence of human beings…has
nothing to do with our bodies’ (1999, p. 400). This view, the world-view of
the West, forms the basis for our scientific thinking. ...Ironically, even as
these authors present a scientific argument in support of an embodied
experience, under the influence of Descartes, _our popular culture and
educational structures continue to dissociate reason from embodied perception
and attenuate the emotional and aesthetic life in our culture_ (Lakoff and
Johnson 1999)."

